# Contador con 74390 y reset



## KoalaP2 (Jul 22, 2006)

hola!!

estoy haciendo un contador de 0 a 99, para que me cuente, los reset q son los pines 2 y 14 deben ir a negativo, sino no cuenta, el problema es que tengo q poner un pulsador para que se me resetee, pero no hayo la forma, ya que al ponerlo, queda al aire, y no cuenta, para hacerlo contar ahi que tenerlo pulsado, y esa no es la idea, porfavor si alguien sabe algo, que me ayude


----------



## SERGIOVERACRUZ (Jul 24, 2006)

tal vez la solucion a tu problema sea el utilizar un switch normalmente cerrado, estos switch estan cortocircuitados todo el tiempo y solo cuando tu los pulsas se abren, en los comercios de electronica los compras como normalmente cerrados, tal vez esata sea la solucion a tu problema. Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 31, 2006)

SERGIOVERACRUZ dijo:
			
		

> tal vez la solucion a tu problema sea el utilizar un switch normalmente cerrado, estos switch estan cortocircuitados todo el tiempo y solo cuando tu los pulsas se abren, en los comercios de electronica los compras como normalmente cerrados, tal vez esata sea la solucion a tu problema. Saludos.



Haga un arreglo con una resistencia pull-up, la resistencia de 10k se conecta  tierra y en serie un pulsador a VCC
Como en este solo que la resistencia abajo y el interruptor arriba.

Saludos


----------



## Electroni601 (Sep 28, 2020)

Estoy realizando un circuito temporizador con multisim y no me funciona*,* no prende el display*.
A*lguien que me ayude por*-*favor*. D*ejo foto de mi circuito*.*


----------

